# Solved: vtech cordless phone



## lilaco (Jan 30, 2001)

i have 5 phones in the house.
the master which also has my answering machine suddenly allows me to dial out...hear the other party...but they can't hear me.
all the other phones have no problem.
my telephone line outside was severed and bell restored my service.
never had this problem before.
what do i do???
i changed the battery...but no luck.

herb


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

lilaco said:


> i have 5 phones in the house.
> the master which also has my answering machine suddenly allows me to dial out...hear the other party...but they can't hear me.
> all the other phones have no problem.
> my telephone line outside was severed and bell restored my service.
> ...


Recycle the power to the base phone - pull power cord and wait 30 sec, then replug. I had similar problem with my VTech 2-line phone (except it affected ALL phones, base & remotes) and that's what cured the problem. Much to my chagrin I had already chewed out Vonage and cable company for bad service using my cell phone.


----------

